

How to split the pie, Pie Calculator v2 - bootload
http://www.biais.org/blog/index.php/2007/04/07/41-starting-a-business-how-to-split-the-pie

======
senihele
Really helpful, thank you. I am in a similar situation and have felt pretty
uncomfortable assigning different weights to each of the founders, but I can
relate to your situation where different members are contributing different
amounts of time. One thing I was a little unclear about - what is the "total
vanilla" line about? Thanks!

------
bdfh42
But the best bit about this post is the first comment (on the article not HN)
- brilliant - gave me a laugh.

